# Rotala sp. Bangladesh



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Anyone have any info on this plant? I'm currently scouring google for images and for info on growth rate and all that kinda stuff. I'm also trying to figure out where in my tank to put this plant lol


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

most rotala grow very quickly and are very weedy. They will pretty much grow as high as you allow them to but they can be trained with pruning to stay lower.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Last thing i heard was that it was thought to possibly be a variation of _Rotala mexicana_. Not sure whether that has been confirmed yet or not.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Anyone else own this? I'd love to see pics of other peoples.

Not sure if this would be better as a mid-ground or a background in my tank.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Once established, it is a weed. In a high-light environment, I have some 36"+ stems trailing the surface. It is not a prolific brancher. IME, if you top it, the top portion tends to rot with a few side shots forming lower down the stem. I also find it prone to melting when re-planting or moving between the tanks. The bottom of part of the plant melt but with the tips continuing to grow.

The picture below is somewhat unusual for me as it only gets that color right under very intensive light. Otherwise, it mostly stay green with dark burgundy stem. I'll try to take some pictures of the 'normal' form.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Cool, thanks 

I'm just trying to figure out what to do with it, cause my tank already has L. inclinata 'Cuba' and 'Pantanal', which both look very similar to this thing, or at least the Pantanal looks similar.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Bangladesh is a much smaller, thinner plant then Cuba or Pantanal....


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Really? I got it from Barthog and tbh it seems just as big as the cuba I got










Its the one that is taller with a red stem. That's what I got as R. Bangladesh. The thing in front that is slightly pink is 'Pantanal' and Cuba is somewhere in that mess as well.

I just planted it all last night, and these pics were right after planting, so the plants hadn't adjusted or anything yet.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

AzFishKid said:


> Last thing i heard was that it was thought to possibly be a variation of _Rotala mexicana_. Not sure whether that has been confirmed yet or not.


A near certainty


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

That doesn't look as r. Bangladesh to me either.

R. Bangladesh has smaller stem & thin leaves.

Sent from Android-powered device using Tapatalk2


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

It came from a friend who visited Tropica in Denmark. It was in one of their display tanks as a test plant they decided not to use in their line-up for one reason or another. It's almost certainly a variety of mexicana.

You won't find much info on it because outside of the few people who bought it on here or APC from the few of us who have it not many people have heard of it. 

It's pretty easy to grow. I've not had the same issue with topping it. I always top my Rotalas and leave the bottoms to regrow.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> Really? I got it from Barthog and tbh it seems just as big as the cuba I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because the 'cuba' is significantly undersized. 

This plant is difficult to scape with since it grows so damned fast once it gets established. You probably need to trim it once a week to keep it in check and not strewn across the top of the tank. Maybe if you dose your ferts on the lean side it it won't be such a weed. OVT's pic is the nice growth you can get from Bangladesh but it also grows very lanky as well. I had it growing under a 4 bulb Tek and sometimes it would grow nice and compact and other times it would grow lanky with long internodes.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

herns said:


> That doesn't look as r. Bangladesh to me either.
> 
> R. Bangladesh has smaller stem & thin leaves.
> 
> Sent from Android-powered device using Tapatalk2


I thought so as well, but idk what else it could be, plus thats what it was given to me as. What do you think it is then?

For now, I'm just going to assume its R. Bangladesh and treat it as such.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

herns said:


> That doesn't look as r. Bangladesh to me either.
> 
> R. Bangladesh has smaller stem & thin leaves.
> 
> Sent from Android-powered device using Tapatalk2


Agreed. The taller one with the red stem in the picture looks like Ludwigia 'Cuba' to me. It's a bit stunted, but that's what it is.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

AaronT said:


> It's almost certainly a variety of mexicana.


+1

They look very similar which leads me to believe it to be a varient. But I'm not a botanist.

What was pictured above, however, is not 'Bangladesh'. Sry.

And saying it grows like a weed is just a bit of an understatment.  Given the right conditions, this guy will just go absolutely nuts!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

AaronT said:


> Agreed. The taller one with the red stem in the picture looks like Ludwigia 'Cuba' to me. It's a bit stunted, but that's what it is.


Really? I ask cause I also got Cuba from the same source, and it looks different (the stem isn't red). I do, however, think that it is maybe some L. inclinata varient that ISN'T cuba, cause I do have cuba and pantanal in this tank now as well.......

So confusing lol


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Nope, its definitely R. Bangladesh. I got a closer look at it today and compared it to some more Cuba that I got today, and it was very very different. The top part is very condensed but the bottom looks exactly like every other case of R. Bangladesh I've seen through google and all.

I put it in a place where it can grow as tall and weedy as it wants, so the progress on this plant will be exciting.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Can you get a clearer picture of just that and not other similar stems nearby? 

It doesn't have red stems at all. That was what made me think it's not it.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

It doesn't? I saw red stems when I searched on google, and this has a red stem.
I'm growing it out behind a black background, when it is tall enough and adjusted better I'll post a pic.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking again at your OP I take back what I said. You do have Rotala sp. 'Bangladesh'. Sorry for the confusion.

This is the correct reference picture. Jeff got it directly from the guy who brought it back to the States.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b102/bigstick120/_MG_4119.jpg

Looking at a few others it does appear to be correct and have reddish stems. Huh, it never grew that color for me. I only have it emersed now so couldn't say for sure. 

This one looks correct too.

http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm462/ReleaseDaKraken/IMG_0009.jpg


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ +1 it is Bangladesh, IMHO


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Yah, it will be interesting to see how this grows for me.

For some reason, it reminds me of a Japanese Maple....totally unrelated I know.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

AaronT said:


> This one looks correct too.


I was looking at this pic thinking to myself....damn that looks familiar. Then I realized it was my pic! lol.... I can confirm that this is Rotala sp. 'Bangladesh'.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Question...would it be a bad idea to let this float for a bit until it gets some roots? It came up last night :\

At least its not blyxa >_>


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Let it float


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

When should I plant it? Once t has stems or starts branching


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You can let it float, but I personally would plant it. Just stick it deeper into the substrate.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I got confused w/ R. Bangladesh and R. Najenshan recently.
I bought R. Bangladesh from Aquabid and R. Najenshan from TPT. The Bangladesh didnt have much trouble adopting to my water while Najenshan had taken about a month to adopt. It begun to have new shoots and just I realized the Najenshan I bought was actually not the correct species.

This is Rotala Najenshan from Goggle.

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=rotala+najenshan


Below is Rotala Bangladesh I got from Aquabid. The leaves are more denser on top. it has a red stems. But maybe because of my intense lighting.










I will post the other plant that I got wrong ID for Najenshan.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Last thing i heard was that it was thought to possibly be a variation of _Rotala mexicana_. Not sure whether that has been confirmed yet or not.



I found R Bangladesh listing on e b a y. Item number: 180806098844
It also mentioned probably a Rotala Mexicana variety.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

How does this plant do in a low tech environment?


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Axelrodi202 said:


> How does this plant do in a low tech environment?


Grows like a weed in my dirted (low tech) 40b


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

it gets a bit leggy and less dense between leaves. also the red stem will revert to green.


----------

